# Do viruses weaken when passed from person to person?



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Hi, as some of you know, I posted about my sister having a stomach virus the other night because I am phobic of vomiting. Now, I have not caught this yet...I did get a virus that is respiratory which my doc also says is rampant in the NYC area right now. Two local hospitals were completely filled ton capacity with people with the flu and stomach virus last week. OK, I would like to know if anyone knows if a virus weakens as it is passed from person to person? My sister had the stomach virus and got sick Sunday. She vomited 3 times and had really bad D. Her husband cleaned up after she vomited, and he just got sick last night at about 3AM. He threwup a little bit, then had a little bit of dry heaves, then had some D and then threwup a lot and now he feels absolutely fine, whereas my sister felt sick up until today, since Sunday at around noon. This morning at about 8:45, their daughter was at my mom's house upstairs from me (she watches her everyday when they go to work and since they are sick she was looking after her), and she vomited a lot, but then she was fine. She had a temperature of about 99, but then it immediately went back to normal. She seems fine now. Do these viruses weaken as they are passed on to another person? Seems like my brother-in-law was less sick than my sister, and my niece was less sick than he was. I hope my husband does not get this!!! Then again he was at their house the same night my brother-in-law cleaned up after my sis and he still is not sick (knock on wood!)Then again, he also was taking care of my niece yesterday and a little this morning before leaving for work, so who knows...I hope I do not catch this, as I am so scared of vomiting. Is it possible for me to catch this and only get the D and no vomiting? I am so scared, please help!


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I am not an expert on this but it all depends on the persons immune system. Some people may get it worse than others and some symptoms may be different. Some people get vomiting and "D' and others just vomit or just have diarrhea. Depends on the person, their immune system and weakness. My sister has always had stomach problems and would vomit w/ the stomach flu, I would usually have the runs, pain and nausea..but then I have a weakness w/ "D" due to IBS. Everyone is different. It also depends on how many times you were exposed. If just exposed once, it;s not strong but if you keep getting re exposed, you may finally get it. If it's comforting to you, my son has had mild stomach flus that lasted a few hours but no one else got it and once I even had to hold the basin when he was sick and I didn't get it. What are you going to do when you have kids? Just try to do what I have done...try not to worry and deal w/ it if and when it happens...


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I am not an expert on this but it all depends on the persons immune system. Some people may get it worse than others and some symptoms may be different. Some people get vomiting and "D' and others just vomit or just have diarrhea. Depends on the person, their immune system and weakness. My sister has always had stomach problems and would vomit w/ the stomach flu, I would usually have the runs, pain and nausea..but then I have a weakness w/ "D" due to IBS. Everyone is different. It also depends on how many times you were exposed. If just exposed once, it;s not strong but if you keep getting re exposed, you may finally get it. If it's comforting to you, my son has had mild stomach flus that lasted a few hours but no one else got it and once I even had to hold the basin when he was sick and I didn't get it. What are you going to do when you have kids? Just try to do what I have done...try not to worry and deal w/ it if and when it happens...


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

One more thing bonnie....do you take probiotics? There are no guarantees but they have been known to help prevent one from certain bacteria/virus invasions in the colon, etc. They also help boost your immunities. They help keep the good bacteria around and help keep the bad bacteria or invaders from getting in...in addition to replacing the friendly bugs when you lose them thru "D".


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

One more thing bonnie....do you take probiotics? There are no guarantees but they have been known to help prevent one from certain bacteria/virus invasions in the colon, etc. They also help boost your immunities. They help keep the good bacteria around and help keep the bad bacteria or invaders from getting in...in addition to replacing the friendly bugs when you lose them thru "D".


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:OK, I would like to know if anyone knows if a virus weakens as it is passed from person to person?


It's not as if there is a single virus particle that spreads from one person to another..the viruses in your body use it to make millions of new fresh viruses. Some of these get caught up in body secretions (e.g, sneezing, coughing) and they are the ones that infect others.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:OK, I would like to know if anyone knows if a virus weakens as it is passed from person to person?


It's not as if there is a single virus particle that spreads from one person to another..the viruses in your body use it to make millions of new fresh viruses. Some of these get caught up in body secretions (e.g, sneezing, coughing) and they are the ones that infect others.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no specific mechanism that would make a virus weaken as it passes from person to person.Viruses do have a high mutation rate so they do change as they multiply up in person one and pass to person two and pass to person N, BUTThat doesn't mean they necessarily weaken. Sometimes they get stronger, sometimes they die off, sometimes they get weaker....but that is usually seen in LARGE populations of viral particles (this is how the flu virus alters from year to year with some years being more virulent than others...but this isn't something you typically see in a couple of people)The OTHER SIDE OF THE EQUATION is the individual's immune system. EVERYONE is different when we start out (which is why they may have to sort through hundreds or millions of people to find someone that matches you for a bone marrow transplant) and EVERYONE has been exposed to different things as they go through life.Depending on how your immune system is when you started and how it got tweaked along the way you may be more, or less able to handle any particular virus or bacteria. K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no specific mechanism that would make a virus weaken as it passes from person to person.Viruses do have a high mutation rate so they do change as they multiply up in person one and pass to person two and pass to person N, BUTThat doesn't mean they necessarily weaken. Sometimes they get stronger, sometimes they die off, sometimes they get weaker....but that is usually seen in LARGE populations of viral particles (this is how the flu virus alters from year to year with some years being more virulent than others...but this isn't something you typically see in a couple of people)The OTHER SIDE OF THE EQUATION is the individual's immune system. EVERYONE is different when we start out (which is why they may have to sort through hundreds or millions of people to find someone that matches you for a bone marrow transplant) and EVERYONE has been exposed to different things as they go through life.Depending on how your immune system is when you started and how it got tweaked along the way you may be more, or less able to handle any particular virus or bacteria. K.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Some pass from animals to humans and back.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Some pass from animals to humans and back.


----------



## pamtek2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Blair said:


> Some pass from animals to humans and back.


I read today, from the Mount Sinai Hospital Department of Microbiology, quote "stomach virus' in humans are NOT transmitted to or by animals".I was concerned, because my mother came down with the stomach flu and UTI yesterday and ended up in the hospital. So, I opened all the windows to air out the house (in 30 degree weather). I went right to work on disinfecting the house with bleach and had the carpets cleaned in an attempt to kill the nasty buggers!We have a wonderful dog and I was curious. What would happen if she stepped on any feces? Could it spread from her paws to other surfaces like beds, floors and furniture?Has anyone heard otherwise?


----------

